# Jesse jackson want to get rid of Guns to create jobs?



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2012)

Stupid liberal logic AGAIN 
















.

Jesse Jackson: We Are Going to March on Gun Shops - Katie Pavlich


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 6, 2012)

The gun industry is about the only industry growing by leaps and bounds so why not extort from it?   

To this day, Jesse is the reason I refuse to buy Coke products.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking dumbass piece of shit!!


----------



## Luxx (Jun 6, 2012)

What an idiot!


----------



## Luxx (Jun 6, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> The gun industry is about the only industry growing by leaps and bounds so why not extort from it?
> 
> To this day, Jesse is the reason I refuse to buy Coke products.



Why is that?


----------



## Luxx (Jun 6, 2012)

Luxx said:


> Why is that?




Nvm I googled it.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 6, 2012)

you can make a law today and take everyones guns from their homes. Problem is criminals dont legally purchase guns.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you can make a law today and take everyones guns from their homes. Problem is criminals dont legally purchase guns.


That is spot on.  
Gun regulation only effect LAW abining citizens.  NOT criminals


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesse JACKSON FOR BLACKS OR HIMSELF?
Jesse Jackson – for blacks or himself?


Coca Cola And jesse
Jackson Meets Coke Executives on Minority Issues - NYTimes.com


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 6, 2012)

If they outlaw guns I have a backup plan in place... it's much more humane.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesse Jackson needs to call it a day and fuck off.  Permanently.  Al Sharpton, too.  They can go hide out in a dark closet, spoon and swap spit while tell each other how whitey has kept them down.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> If they outlaw guns I have a backup plan in place... it's much more humane.



Cheap tattoo removal?


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 6, 2012)

Seriously though, he can fuck off and die! They come to take my guns I'll be going to hell! But I sure will be bringin company with me! I've said it before and I'll say it again... they can have my guns, when they pry them from my cold dead fingers!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Jesse Jackson needs to call it a day and fuck off.  Permanently.  Al Sharpton, too.  They can go hide out in a dark closet, spoon and swap spit while tell each other how whitey has kept them down.



I can't make it to all those klan meetings... I spend too much time in AG and my sheets are always dirty.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 6, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> I can't make it to all those klan meetings... I spend too much time in AG and my sheets are always dirty.



Racism has nothing to do with it, except on their part.  Both have made a very lucrative living by fanning the flames of racism.


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't believe people still listen to the words that come out of his mouth. people like him on both sides are nothing but antagonists.  nobody with a functioning brain would even both with that issue, it's dead a moot point..the US has lots and lots of guns and they are here to stay.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesse Jackson = House nigger


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 7, 2012)

What I think is funny is Jesse was shelved by Bill O'Reilly back in the early 2000's because O'Reilly was publicly hot on the IRS's ass to audit Jesse's non-profit.  Jesse all but went away during the Dubya days.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 7, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> If they outlaw guns I have a backup plan in place... it's much more humane.



What many don't know is when the UK banned guns from legal citizens, the cops suddenly needed not only bullet proof vests but also knife proof vests because the criminals were now stabbing the cops and Kevlar alone doesn't stop a knife.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 7, 2012)

The UK has even banned Samurai swords, I believe, since people started using those to commit crimes.  And gun violence hasn't gone down, either.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fine!!! They wanna play hardball in the UK? I can play hardball! Now, where the fuck did I put my Braveheart sword?


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2012)

out of all the wealthy country's in the OECD the gun violence in Switzerland is so low they don't keep a formal track of it.  they have about 2M firearms for a total population of around 6M.  but there society is totally different then the US.  they are not a warring nation or have so much violence on tv, send drug addicts to treatment vs jail/prison and do not have a for profit prison industry or a financial sector that prays on it's own citizens.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes... cause rehab works so well! Just ask all the Hollywood stars that have court appointed rehab. Not to mention all the normal people who have gone to rehab and relapsed. 70-80% of all rehab people relapse. Not saying prison is any better. The solution is to take them out back and


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Jesse Jackson = *House nigger *



I don't think that phrase means what you think it means.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2012)

LAM said:


> out of all the wealthy country's in the OECD the gun violence in Switzerland is so low they don't keep a formal track of it.  they have about 2M firearms for a total population of around 6M.  but there society is totally different then the US.  they are not a warring nation or have so much violence on tv, send drug addicts to treatment vs jail/prison and do not have a for profit prison industry or a financial sector that prays on it's own citizens.



Switzerland has a population of 7.8 million people. LA County alone has a population of 9.8 million. Switzerland also has upwards of 95% white population.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 7, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Yes... cause rehab works so well! Just ask all the Hollywood stars that have court appointed rehab. Not to mention all the normal people who have gone to rehab and relapsed. 70-80% of all rehab people relapse. Not saying prison is any better. The solution is to take them out back and



Easy haus, I have multiple family members who either went and are still alive because of it or are in it now.  I think the psychological issues are not dealt with adequately, like my cousin right now that has severe depression ergo started using crack and others to combat it.  Like anything, just going to rehab is not enough in many cases because most addicts do WANT to quit.  Those that want to quit and continue to work on their sobriety, NA an AA meetings etc..., tend to stay sober for years.  If you go because the court says you have to or face jail, yes you go for obvious reasons, that does not mean you are going to be clean for life.  I think there is a better way to handle this problem and it is one of the only areas that you will see my thoughts fall more in line with many liberals because of how bad it has effected my extended family.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 7, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Easy haus, I have multiple family members who either went and are still alive because of it or are in it now.  I think the psychological issues are not dealt with adequately, like my cousin right now that has severe depression ergo started using crack and others to combat it.  Like anything, just going to rehab is not enough in many cases because most addicts do WANT to quit.  Those that want to quit and continue to work on their sobriety, NA an AA meetings etc..., tend to stay sober for years.  If you go because the court says you have to or face jail, yes you go for obvious reasons, that does not mean you are going to be clean for life.  I think there is a better way to handle this problem and it is one of the only areas that you will see my thoughts fall more in line with many liberals because of how bad it has effected my extended family.



No disrespect intended bro. You know me well enough to know that. For people with psychological problems I have sympathy. My brother is bipolar and turned to drugs when he was younger. My statement was too blanketed I guess. What I was referring to is the people who are ordered to go do rehab but they really don't want to change their.

My apologies brother.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Switzerland has a population of 7.8 million people. LA County alone has a population of 9.8 million. Switzerland also has upwards of 95% white population.



The county I'm is 98% white and we don't have any armed robberies, bank robberies, armored car robberies, rapes, murders or car jackings.  Coincidence?   

Now we do have DUI's, pill poppers, script forgeries, some meth heads (they tend not to come out in public) and the occasional little meth lab.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> The county I'm is 98% white and we don't have any armed robberies, bank robberies, armored car robberies, rapes, murders or car jackings.  Coincidence?
> 
> Now we do have DUI's, pill poppers, script forgeries, some meth heads (they tend not to come out in public) and the occasional little meth lab.



I live in a state in the USA that's 97% white and it sound about on par with what you have. Of course, there's city named Caldwell that has most of the Mexicans. Care to guess where the majority of crime, especially violent crime, happens?


----------



## oufinny (Jun 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I live in a state in the USA that's 97% white and it sound about on par with what you have. Of course, there's city named Caldwell that has most of the Mexicans. Care to guess where the majority of crime, especially violent crime, happens?



What state, I want to move there ASAP!  I am in little Mexico here; actually they are not the problem.  The problem is the blacks v. mexican gang violence and fighting over turf.  Ok, you are fighting over a piece of shit few blocks nobody cares about, I am sure you could just have it for free.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2012)

oufinny said:


> What state, I want to move there ASAP!  I am in little Mexico here; actually they are not the problem.  The problem is the blacks v. mexican gang violence and fighting over turf.  Ok, you are fighting over a piece of shit few blocks nobody cares about, I am sure you could just have it for free.



I live in Idaho. Also, I stand corrected, it's 89% white. I based my guess on what I see day-to-day. Then again, as I stated, most of the Mexicans live in one area. Which is how the invasion always starts.

Some fun facts about the Idaho crime statistics:

Incarceration totals by Ethnicity (on page 6):
White 74%
Black 0.6%
Hispanic 16%

Population by race:
White 89%
Black 2.6%
Hispanic 11%

Crime per capita by race:
White .89 times
 Black 4.3 times
Hispanic 1.45 times


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I live in a state in the USA that's 97% white and it sound about on par with what you have. Of course, there's city named Caldwell that has most of the Mexicans. Care to guess where the majority of crime, especially violent crime, happens?


----------



## oufinny (Jun 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I live in Idaho. Also, I stand corrected, it's 89% white. I based my guess on what I see day-to-day. Then again, as I stated, most of the Mexicans live in one area. Which is how the invasion always starts.
> 
> Some fun facts about the Idaho crime statistics:
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great place to retire and have sweet friends like Napoleon Dynamite (I kid, I kid).  I have lived in densely populated areas my whole life, that would be a major change of pace for me at this point in my life.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> If they outlaw guns I have a backup plan in place... it's much more humane.





That dude's Tat is messed up now!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Sounds like a great place to retire and have sweet friends like Napoleon Dynamite (I kid, I kid).  I have lived in densely populated areas my whole life, that would be a major change of pace for me at this point in my life.



I've originally from Los Angeles. I chose Idaho because it's a safe place to raise children, because it's mostly white.

I used to like Salt Lake when it was mostly just whites and islanders, but now there are a shit-load of Mexicans there ruining the place.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)

this shit makes me want to vomit!

Fucktard jesse in action 

Jesse Jackson in Racine - YouTube


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Switzerland has a population of 7.8 million people. LA County alone has a population of 9.8 million. Switzerland also has upwards of 95% white population.



what does being white have to do with anything? the Swiss actually have a government and a society that works for the people not for the markets.  they are a high tax, higher private/public union rates, spend lots on social protections and don't have free trade agreements off-shoring jobs. it's pretty much the exact opposite of the US. they rank #1 in the OECD while the US ranks #27 in social justice.  when it the last time you heard of an economic recession or bank failure in Switzerland?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I've originally from Los Angeles. I chose Idaho because it's a safe place to raise children,* because it's mostly white.*
> 
> I used to like Salt Lake when it was mostly just whites and islanders, but now there are a shit-load of Mexicans there ruining the place.





LOL

Fun fact: We are all born good and kind, its this world and our environment that changes us. NOT the color of our skins.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2012)

LAM said:


> what does being white have to do with anything? the Swiss actually have a government and a society that works for the people not for the markets.  they are a high tax, higher private/public union rates, spend lots on social protections and don't have free trade agreements off-shoring jobs. it's pretty much the exact opposite of the US. they rank #1 in the OECD while the US ranks #27 in social justice.  when it the last time you heard of an economic recession or bank failure in Switzerland?



Show me a black or Hispanic country that's just like Switzerland.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> LOL
> 
> Fun fact: We are all born good and kind, its this world and our environment that changes us. NOT the color of our skins.



Just because a man is tall doesn't mean that he'd be good at basketball, but it makes it more likely.


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Show me a black or Hispanic country that's just like Switzerland.



the anglo's from the west fucked up all the non-white country's that were not communist or arab but the US is working on those currently in the middle east hoping to drawl them into war and debt...all those dictators and assassins that the school of the america's turned out and all those "secret wars" that the CIA funded and started, that's some intelligence agency there

if you truly understood econ then you would know how US farm subsidy's have disrupted most of the country's in the world that relied on agriculture along with financial aid, just about the only thing that I agree with ron paul about.

it's just like what they say about time travel and not changing anything.  when a more advanced society interferes with the natural economic growth and progression of another, it's path is forever altered and not in a good way.


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Show me a black or Hispanic country that's just like Switzerland.



the anglo's from the west fucked up all the non-white country's that were not communist or arab but the US is working on those currently in the middle east hoping to drawl them into war and debt...all those dictators and assassins that the school of the america's turned out and all those "secret wars" that the CIA funded and started, that's some intelligence agency there

if you truly understood econ then you would know how US farm subsidy's have disrupted most of the country's in the world that relied on agriculture along with financial aid, just about the only thing that I agree with ron paul about.

it's just like what they say about time travel and not changing anything.  when a more advanced society interferes with the natural economic growth and progression of another, it's path is forever altered and not in a good way.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Jun 8, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> LOL
> 
> Fun fact: We are all born good and kind, its this world and our environment that changes us. NOT the color of our skins.


to be more specific, bad parenting


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 8, 2012)

jagbender said:


> this shit makes me want to vomit!
> 
> Fucktard jesse in action
> 
> Jesse Jackson in Racine - YouTube


I dont know what his complete message is but that video makes alot of sense to me, all the cities like oakland and compton noone will go there because of gang violence. He should change his message to gangs out whites in, because whites will invest and create jobs


----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)

Gangs out / Whites IN 
Gangs out / Whites IN 

LOL 

If you saw the clip you will get this!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2012)

LAM said:


> the anglo's from the west fucked up all the non-white country's that were not communist or arab but the US is working on those currently in the middle east hoping to drawl them into war and debt...all those dictators and assassins that the school of the america's turned out and all those "secret wars" that the CIA funded and started, that's some intelligence agency there
> 
> if you truly understood econ then you would know how US farm subsidy's have disrupted most of the country's in the world that relied on agriculture along with financial aid, just about the only thing that I agree with ron paul about.
> 
> it's just like what they say about time travel and not changing anything.  when a more advanced society interferes with the natural economic growth and progression of another, it's path is forever altered and not in a good way.



I ran this through my bullshit-to-actual-statement translator and got this:



LAM said:


> I can't come up with an example because one doesn't exist. Instead, I'm going to create a theory wherein the USA has made every non-white country on the planet its bitch and passively-aggressively stick one to whitey so that I can continue to play the race card, yet not be called racist myself. Additionally, this allows me to not point out how sub par black and Hispanic countries are.





LAM said:


> if you truly understood econ then you would know how US farm subsidy's  have disrupted most of the country's in the world that relied on  agriculture along with financial aid



So, because we subsidize_ our crops_ to stabilize food prices in _our own country_, and this makes it harder for another country to sell _their stuff_ _outside their own country_, it's our fault? The US only represents 5% of the world population. What's to stop them from selling to *95%* of the rest of the world? The US also imports just a bit over what we export in food, which is about what it should be. What those other countries want is another country to make decisions that benefits them. Fuck that and fuck them.


----------

